# What to do if you have a charge on your credit card for uber and you have never used an uber???



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

I have charges on my credit card totaling $80. I do not have an Uber account and I have never used an Uber. There is no customer service to help me. There is no way to find out who use the card. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Best bet is to tweet Uber. They hate the bad publicity and will generally respond quickly.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Dispute the charge with your credit card company.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Pkk said:


> I have charges on my credit card totaling $80. I do not have an Uber account and I have never used an Uber. There is no customer service to help me. There is no way to find out who use the card. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


Probably not go on a site that is not owned by uber and ask advice from hacks that complain constantly and don't even drive. FYI


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Pkk said:


> I have charges on my credit card totaling $80. I do not have an Uber account and I have never used an Uber. There is no customer service to help me. There is no way to find out who use the card. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


Real simple! Contest the charges with your credit card company. Uber will have to prove they are valid


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

You dispute the charges with your company. Someone has got a hold of your card info, time to cancel that card and get another.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Recently I had a charge on my card at a 76 gas station. I didn't go to the gas station to dispute it. That would be silly. Just as it's silly for you to be here. 
Call your bank and tell them it wasn't you. 
Easy



Pkk said:


> I have charges on my credit card totaling $80. I do not have an Uber account and I have never used an Uber. There is no customer service to help me. There is no way to find out who use the card. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


I don't get these people. They come in here to complain about something, create an account and even upload a freakin profile pic. 
Really?
To dispute a credit card charge you felt you needed a profile pic?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Free ride?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

Steve2967 said:


> Probably not go on a site that is not owned by uber and ask advice from hacks that complain constantly and don't even drive. FYI


Your opinion is noted and unimportant.


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't get these people. They come in here to complain about something, create an account and even upload a freakin profile pic.
> Really?
> To dispute a credit card charge you felt you needed a profile pic?


To be fair, the OP asked for advice rather than posting a complaint. Put down the sword and just BREATHE. It's ok.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Like the others stated, dispute with credit card company or bank and get a new credit card as it sounds like your card # was compromised, especially if you never even created an Uber account.

Your card may have also been used to create an account to scam drivers as well.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Imonous said:


> To be fair, the OP asked for advice rather than posting a complaint. Put down the sword and just BREATHE. It's ok.


To be fair, I gave him advice prior to the message you quoted. 
But had to point out how ridiculous it is to search and find this forum, register and ask the question rather than calling the 1-800 number on the back of the card.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Recently I had a charge on my card at a 76 gas station. I didn't go to the gas station to dispute it. That would be silly. Just as it's silly for you to be here.
> Call your bank and tell them it wasn't you.
> Easy
> 
> ...


I did not upload a profile pic. I wanted to find out if someone that was in my home used my card for an Uber. Thought this was worth a shot since Uber has no Customrr service line. Thanks to everyone who attempted to help. The rest of you seem like pretty miserable people and not too bright either. I logged in with FB. The pic comes up automatically. I'm out of here. Best of luck!


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

This is a perfect example of the quality of schools. Simply reading the agreements we make, before we make them, would simplify everyone's life. How is it that people can obligate themselves to something as serious as a credit card without reading the contract?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

What is wrong with these people??? I completely understand the agreement I have with my credit card company. This has nothing to do with my post. I want to determine who used my card. There is no way to contact Uber for help so I posted on this site. I thought those who work for Uber may have some helpful information. Obviously a mistake. When you read the thread, it looks like a joke!


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

On my credit card online acct, I can click on a transaction and most times I see a phone number in the detail section. If not, I can call the number on my card and get a phone number for the merchant who charged my card. In your case, I would cut to the chase, and call my card CSR and file a fraud report. FRAUD is the operative word here, don't go through the dispute CSR, totally different departments.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Pkk said:


> What is wrong with these people??? I completely understand the agreement I have with my credit card company. This has nothing to do with my post. I want to determine who used my card. There is no way to contact Uber for help so I posted on this site. I thought those who work for Uber may have some helpful information. Obviously a mistake. When you read the thread, it looks like a joke!


Not being snarky here, but the problem is that no one here but a few shills actually work for Uber. We drive for Uber, which is no closer to understanding them than you are. We don't get responses to our queries, either.

The truth is, Uber doesn't know who is using your card. They are logged onto an app using your name and your card. Uber has been defiant on information requests such as where these trips for which you are getting charged are getting picked or dropped. Sincerely, the only recourse you have is to call the credit card company to dispute the charge and have your number changed. The thief has probably moved on to a new card number, but it's likely your card number is up for sale on the black market.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Pkk said:


> What is wrong with these people??? I completely understand the agreement I have with my credit card company. This has nothing to do with my post. I want to determine who used my card. There is no way to contact Uber for help so I posted on this site. I thought those who work for Uber may have some helpful information. Obviously a mistake. When you read the thread, it looks like a joke!


Ask uber. We don't work for them. Independent contractors...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pkk said:


> . I want to determine who used my card.


How can Uber determine who used it? You think they gave their real name, address and phone number when using a stolen credit card number?

The only thing uber can do is tell you what you already know, that card was used on such and such day.
Also, Uber has no way of knowing the card was used fraudulently. As far as they know it was you inside that car. Only you and your credit card company know that it wasnt.

*Call your credit card company. *Even if you are able to get a hold of Uber, it'll be a waste of their time and yours.

Now, if you want to make a TON of money driving when you have some free time, then you've come to the right place!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

By the way, OP, you didn't ask in your thread title how to find out who is doing it, you asked what to do. You are poo-pooing some sincere attempts at answering that question.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

One other thing to consider is if you have teenage children in your household, perhaps you need to investigate within. I drove a group of college freshmen girls and one was telling her friends that she hadn't been in an Uber since her father "caught on". She used to take Ubers, as a minor, on her father's CC to places and do things that would make most people blush (but not private enough to not share in front of a random Uber driver...). She racked up $800+ in Uber charges before she was finally caught.

As the others have said, dispute the charges, get a new card and let them investigate. We here are powerless to help you in this regard. Forgive the levity but a few ignorant people always come here each month, create new accounts and complain about certain drivers, charges, etc and expect a real resolution. It gets amusing after a time. Sort of like a new "fish" in the prison yard. And we Uber drivers would know... cause most of us actually _have_ had been behind bars at some point. *creepy laugh* #whoisdrivingyou


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Pkk said:


> I have charges on my credit card totaling $80. I do not have an Uber account and I have never used an Uber. There is no customer service to help me. There is no way to find out who use the card. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


There's a phone number on your CC card, call it and report it, immediately. My CC card co. calls me if there are any questionable charges. Once I got a call from CC company that I just was charged $15 in Australia, for gas, and I was in San Diego.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Pkk said:


> I have charges on my credit card totaling $80. I do not have an Uber account and I have never used an Uber. There is no customer service to help me. There is no way to find out who use the card. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


This uber link looks like it is for cases like yours and has a form to fill in with details of the charge:
https://help.uber.com/h/fe547761-4384-42d4-8531-4cfb0e0e523e
Obviously as others have said you should contact your credit card company for unauthorized charges but I'm guessing you first want to make sure it wasn't a family member or something.


----------

